# Don't know what to do



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

I haven't the slightest clue about crappie fishing. This is the first year I've tried for them and I've gone out to Nimi 4 times and got skunked. In the campground bay even. I don't know what I'm doing wrong but any help will be very appreciated. I've been using minnows and plastics under a bobber in 2-5 fow.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the water may be a little cold yet. the crappie will stage in deeper water until the water temps reach into the low 60's then they'll move in shallow to spawn. try fishing a little deeper around the mouth of the bay and see if that helps. once they move shallow they will be in water that's only a few feet deep. I've caught them as shallow as 2 ft of water. I like to use a pinky brand jig in 1/8 oz that has a pink head and white hair, but yellow is a close second. I put the jig below a little round float about 12" to 18". then reel very slow then slow down and even stop every so often. but I like to fish little stick ups in shallow water but you can get then in open water at times. the little jigs with twister tails will catch fish when there shallow also. good luck and keep fishing. im sure better crappie fishermen than me will chime in on this one.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Went back to my local reservoir today, to target crappie this time. Water temp was 63, and the empty bass beds weren't empty today, so, not being one to bass fish during the spawn, we went after their smaller cousins. We caught 45 crappie and five white perch on Beetle spins, in shallow water near wood or grass beds.
This is the bait, only in chartreuse.
https://sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=JN.mc39nLz2F2h+S9aSqyYYMw&pid=15.1&w=91&h=90&p=0

They make several sizes, but this tiny one worked wonders for us.
But Sherman is right, keep an eye out for water temps just over 60. Then they should be up close.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

The best thing you can do if you are not catching crappie is move... First change your depth, then experiment with how deep your lure/minnow is in the water column. Keep looking... If crappie are in the area they are usually willing to eat if the bait is above them and moving. In a decent sized lake crappie may occupy 5 or 10% of the lake and often are in a different location daily.
Sorry it's tough advice, but it's true... The biggest thing in fishing for crappie is finding them... Once you do it's pretty easy fishing.
I'm out on Nimisila weekly looking for them and can tell you for certain they don't occupy a single area for long. Right now if you go look in 8-10 fow with weed beds. Hope that helped a little, if not feel free to pm me and I can try and help more. Good luck with them!


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

I have found most luck in portage lakes with live minnows on a slip bobber. Once you find the depth they are holding your in the money


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Good advise,finding where they are is the hard part.


----------

